# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  Random stuff post stuff you find here.

## T. Ashley McGrew

Here is an interesting powerpoint from a workshop. Anybody know this guy?




http://www.slideshare.net/artlinks/a...load&subtype=0

----------

